# What oil recommended for VR6 02A with LSD???



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey just got a peloquin lsd and 3.94 r&p for my 02A. Wondering what gear oil you guys and gals suggest for when I put it all together. Thanks all appreciated.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: What oil recommended for VR6 02A with LSD??? (vwgolfracer26)*

Any good 75w/90 GL4 rated gear oil.
I'm using valvoline durablend 75w/90 GL4, which is semi synthetic gear oil, and thats in my standard 02J box.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: What oil recommended for VR6 02A with LSD??? (animaniac)*

Thanks. I just thought i would have to use different gear oil bc of the limited slip differential.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

iirc, Peloquin will tell you to pretty much use the stock type oil, which is a 75w90 GL-4 oil, I think synthetic is better anyway...
Shoot Gary Peloquin an email---he'll set you straight


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

yeah i sent him an email and he said the same thing 75w90 gl-4. Thank you.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (vwgolfracer26)*

OEM. I have G060 in mine and it shifts like butter hot and in freezing temps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

Silkolene Syn 75w90 Gl4/5 Fluid can be found here:
http://www.autotech.com/prod_drive_lubetools.htm


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: What oil recommended for VR6 02A with LSD??? (vwgolfracer26)*

I've always been a fan of Royal Purple 75-90, you dont need to put in any additives either. but any good 75-90 will probably do just fine.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

i had shifting aka syncro issues in my 02J with quaife, and redline mt-90 cured them, thats my choice 175,000 and going well


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (rodhotter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodhotter* »_i had shifting aka syncro issues in my 02J with quaife, and redline mt-90 cured them, thats my choice 175,000 and going well

I've been using redline MT90 for 3 years on the drag strip, no problems.


_Modified by crrdslcvr6 at 12:55 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Silkolene Syn 75w90 Gl4/5 Fluid can be found here:
http://www.autotech.com/prod_drive_lubetools.htm

That's what I put in my tranny about a 2 months ago, good shiz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im using it with my Quaife LSD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

